# What is the scariest thing you've come across or can think of?



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 1, 2019)

Real talk. What's something that haunts you or really sticks with you that makes your skin crawl?



Spoiler























HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 1, 2019)

This:




Gave me nightmares.

Edit: holy shit, that first video of yours is my worst nightmare.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 1, 2019)

Drowning is top of the list for me, then being adrift in space with limited oxygen, then the concept of eternal life.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 1, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Drowning is top of the list for me, then being adrift in space with limited oxygen, then the concept of eternal life.


I don't want to die, but I've spent (too much) time contemplating how shitty/boring eternal life would be.

I guess there's just no pleasing me.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 1, 2019)

nice try nsa


----------



## RetardedCat (Oct 1, 2019)

The afterlife is terrifying tbh. I don't want to spend eternity doing nothing forever. That sounds horrible.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 1, 2019)

Actually a real fear here


Spoiler



Dem Communists overtaking Europe after my country experienced real Communism for seventy years.
How much until they invade us again because we aren't progressive enough?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Oct 1, 2019)

Well, I got shot once, so that's something I dream about once in a while. There's a few experiences like that but they don't bother me too much.
I guess the thing that haunts me the most is outliving all my loved ones. I know it's selfish, but I really don't want to be last...


----------



## Maskull (Oct 1, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Drowning is top of the list for me, then being adrift in space with limited oxygen, then the concept of eternal life.


I've recurrent nightmare since near death drowning as child. Yesterday it took form of dream with narrative in which everything was being overtaken by the water.


----------



## Wish I knew (Oct 1, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Drowning is top of the list for me, then being adrift in space with limited oxygen, then the concept of eternal life.


This and deep water in general, the whole being out there alone up to your shoulders with the beach far away has probably been in some of my nightmares, especially riptides 



Spoiler: Slight Powerlevel



considering that i've had an actual experience with one


 those bastards will suck you straight out to sea unless you know how to get out of one


----------



## Clop (Oct 1, 2019)

I hate big stuff that hovers next to you in empty space. Like giant water beasts slowly going past you, a shadow vessel coming out of the hyperspace fog,

THIS FUCKING THING


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 1, 2019)

Sometimes I get this crawling heat up my back when things are too quiet, which is why I usually play music or have my headphones on. Especially if there's a door open and the next room is dark. Hypothetically, someone could be there. 

I don't have a 'real' fear. I'm not a tough guy but for some reason I've become desensitized to a lot of things and didn't even really react to getting robbed when I was working at a gas station a few years ago. I guess I'm pretty okay with dying but can't stand the unknown.


----------



## edboy (Oct 1, 2019)

Basically, there's this Japanese poem about a child falling into hell called "Tomino's Hell". The legend goes that it's cursed, and that you should never read it aloud or "face the consequences". While the story around the poem is kind of basic, this reading of it where a shitty voice generator reads it is pretty spooky. Got nightmares for the first time in nearly 10 years after hearing it.


----------



## Franjevina (Oct 1, 2019)

For me the scariest thing is how many people now think that mental illnesses called homosexuality and transgenderism are something normal and something to be proud of .


----------



## .Woody (Oct 1, 2019)

Theres a short science fiction story, written by Stephen King, called "The Jaunt". The premise IRCC is that we invented teleportation, "jaunting", but you have to be unconscious during, because theres some sort of time dilation where a second  in normal time is trillions of years while jaunting. Theres a little anecdote in the story where some guy "murders" his wife by shoving her in a teleporter while she was concious, and then destroying it so shes trapped. Just the idea, being fully concious but utterly alone.


----------



## cumrobbery (Oct 1, 2019)

The things I find the most scary are generally the things I find the most disgusting, like maggots or skin diseases for example


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 1, 2019)

As a kid I saw a ghost.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 1, 2019)

An unwanted close encounter with a Lightning Elemental.

Yes, they're real. Look up the poorly-named Ball Lightning, plebs.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Oct 1, 2019)

Orange colored forums!


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 1, 2019)

Thine female parent


----------



## Autisimodo (Oct 1, 2019)

I'll bite.



Spoiler: Spooks



I've had a few NDE, but the scariest one was getting stalked by a big Stingray while out diving.

I'm also petrified of losing someone close to me, like a girlfriend or wife. I occasionally have Nightmares of Hell, which does play into this fear. 

Happy HalloWEEN


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 1, 2019)

Ending up living a life of quiet desperation. Just going through the motions, contributing only enough work and effort to get by. Too apathetic to meet people or make friends, yet simultaneously terribly lonely due to having literally no one in your life to talk to. Living your life with the realization that you haven't done anything worthwhile with it, that you've settled for mediocrity, and you look around seeing other people your age who have done so much more, who have families, who have friends and a social network, who are happy. The thought of ending up being that kind of person terrifies me.

And heights, I fucking hate heights.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 1, 2019)

All right I have a couple of irrational fears like being kidnapped and used in horrifying Human Centipede-esque experiments and such, but my worst fear?

I'd have to say my worst fear is becoming Chris-Chan. Now I know Chris is more of an extreme, but the amount of 'spergs I see hurtling towards being in his position without realising it quite frankly terrifies me. To just spend your entire life in your room, sealed off from the world with only your terrible crayola maker doodles to call your friends, shitting your own pants and being laughed at by hundreds upon thousands of people? It is something I would not wish upon my worst enemy, and the horrible thing is that it's almost _encouraged_ to act like him nowadays.



Clop said:


> THIS FUCKING THING



Are these actual noises Jupiter made? I know this is something that scares you but this sounds wonderful to me. I'll be adding it to my ambient horror music playlist for sure!


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 1, 2019)

A handy j from Chris.


----------



## Grinrow (Oct 1, 2019)

I used to go boat skiing when I was a kid and the thing that still terrifies me to this day is the blue nothingness of the ocean. Its a real primal fear when you fall off the raft and you stare out into the abyss of the ocean.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Oct 1, 2019)

The ocean itself is cool as shit. But the things it does when it's pissed off cause me distress. Tsunamis, whirlpools (but like saltstraumen sized), and fucking water spouts.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 1, 2019)

Compare and contrast John Jones's reaction to his predicament to the people at The Station. Jones was sober, caffeine-free, chipper with Suzie and died singing religious songs, no doubt convinced he was on the way to paradise. The caffeine and drug corrupted heathens at The Station all died lashing out at everyone like wounded animals, convinced they were headed for oblivion and it was gonna hurt a lot getting there. 

I think we all know which group we're in. Grab yourself a coffee.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 1, 2019)

I saw a demon/alien/interdimensional entity as a child, but the REAL scary thing is the perspective of accidental death before I spawn some children. Actual losing in the gene game and everyone in the lobby laughs at you after you die.


----------



## Remove Goat (Oct 1, 2019)

The idea of being infested with bugs. Not like worms or parasites or anything like that, I mean like ants and beetles and roaches. There's a weird sort of primal fear for me of having my chest cavity being filled to the brim with creepy crawlies that slowly eat me from the inside out and not being able to do anything about it _right then and there. _The idea of shit crawling around just under my skin isn't that bad, since I can just crush it dead by slapping it hard or whatever, but when it's out of reach, literally too deep to do anything but feel it rooting around for food, _which is *you,* _things get a bit too uncomfortable.

Obligatory


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 1, 2019)

The furry art freakshow thread on the furfag board.


----------



## Migraineur (Oct 1, 2019)

Like been mentioned a few times - the ocean. Especially standing in murky waters where you have no idea what might be swimming right beside you.

Number stations fascinate and yet freak me out at the same time.

Being buried alive or getting stuck while caving (caving in general really). No fucking thanks.


----------



## Clop (Oct 1, 2019)

Coelacanth said:


> Are these actual noises Jupiter made? I know this is something that scares you but this sounds wonderful to me. I'll be adding it to my ambient horror music playlist for sure!


Here's some material on how it works if you're curious.









						Video for your ears:  What do planets sound like? | EarthSky.org
					

NASA Space Sounds: what happens when spacecraft are used to record radio emissions from planetary environments, which are then converted to sound waves.




					earthsky.org


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 1, 2019)

Watching my mom suffer from Cancer left me with a fear of getting it or having someone else I love die from it. It's a terrifying feeling and it's my biggest fear.
Watching someone go through something like that. Not being able to do anything to fix it.


----------



## General Disarray (Oct 1, 2019)

Go to around 12:00 in this video and turn your sound up.   
This guy was just reviewing a flashlight in a cave.





(I love this time of year, thanks for creepy thread!)


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Oct 1, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Ending up living a life of quiet desperation. Just going through the motions, contributing only enough work and effort to get by. Too apathetic to meet people or make friends, yet simultaneously terribly lonely due to having literally no one in your life to talk to. Living your life with the realization that you haven't done anything worthwhile with it, that you've settled for mediocrity, and you look around seeing other people your age who have done so much more, who have families, who have friends and a social network, who are happy. The thought of ending up being that kind of person terrifies me.



I am this person in this very moment.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 1, 2019)

Honestly other than visceral "I *really *dont wanna die like that" death situations like being trapped in a cave in and left to suffocate in cramped claustrophobic hell a mile underground, my main existential fears are

1. *having children*: I have researched and watched too many true crime/unsolved mystery shit to know how easy it is for some sickfuck monster to abduct kids at random the moment a parent or carer gets distracted. I dont care if it is an insanely small average chance, the idea of it happening at all will never not be terrifying.

2. *being trapped in a coma/paralysis that prevents me from killing myself to end it*: i really fucking dont want to be left to linger when there is zero hope of recovery. 

3. *causing somebody else to die or kill themselves due to my actions/inactions: *i sure as shit am not a saint, but if I wound up really fucking hurting somebody who truly didnt deserve it beyond repair because of shit I did or didnt do that I should have, I honestly wouldnt be able to live with myself


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 1, 2019)

Grinrow said:


> I used to go boat skiing when I was a kid and the thing that still terrifies me to this day is the blue nothingness of the ocean. Its a real primal fear when you fall off the raft and you stare out into the abyss of the ocean.



Open Water creeped me out for that reason. The thought of having a fun scuba trip only to come up to see the boat is gone and you're left in a vast ocean really made me uncomfortable and pretty much ruined scuba diving for me.

Cruise ships creep me out too. There have been way too many disappearances on them, so no thank you to that.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 1, 2019)

Being bored after I die. Sudden loss of all gravity on earth.


----------



## Answer (Oct 1, 2019)

Definitely suffocating. It comes from an accident I had as a kid. I was sitting high up on a tree branch when I slipped and fell, landing flat on my back on the ground. I didn't break anything (thank god) but I couldn't breathe for like 30 seconds, I literally couldn't take in air. I seriously thought I was going to die right then and there until I was finally able to take a deep breath.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 1, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> 3. *causing somebody else to die or kill themselves due to my actions/inactions: *i sure as shit am not a saint, but if I wound up really fucking hurting somebody who truly didnt deserve it beyond repair because of shit I did or didnt do that I should have, I honestly wouldnt be able to live with myself



If you post on a forum mocking someone and they subsequently kill themselves, that's not technically your responsibility because you were just part of the pack, one droog of many, right?

Right?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 1, 2019)

drowning is legit fear i have since im an awful swimmer. 

thinking about Death and the fact my parents and siblings will die someday scares me as well.


----------



## MrTickles (Oct 1, 2019)

The prospect of having to watch my own disgusting baby rip open my bitches tight vagina. Nature is cruel and unfair.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 1, 2019)

Fatal insomnia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 1, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> If you post on a forum mocking someone and they subsequently kill themselves, that's not technically your responsibility because you were just part of the pack, one droog of many, right?
> 
> Right?


I refer you to this part of my post


> *truly didnt deserve it*



Also if somebody kills themselves because people on an obscure forum laugh at the obnoxious douchebag antics they inflict upon others, then the blame goes entirely upon their own ego and narcissism or upon those of their asspatters and enablers. People should not be expected to not mock and criticise shitty behaviour for fear it *might* cause a shitty person to self harm.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 1, 2019)

My personal answer: scariest thing I could think of would be losing family in a home invasion









						Sword and Scale Episode 116
					

Subscribe To View This Post.




					www.swordandscale.com
				






Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Drowning is top of the list for me, then being adrift in space with limited oxygen, then the concept of eternal life.


I could see drowning sucking, ever see that ISIS execution when they lower the dudes in the cage into water? It looks like it sucks... 


Spoiler: Execution by drowning solution



But rest assured I would imagine you could speed along the process execution style if you knew for sure it was going to happen before hand by not hyperventilating to keep oxygen in your blood low and then when your head is reaching the water force all the air out of your lungs and once submerged try to take in a breath of water. Sure your bodies instincts take over and you are terrified for a little but if you take this approach I'm sure you'd lose conciousness fairly quickly... But I'm not a med fag



I would only imagine eternal life sucking if the planet exploded and my body would be stuck eternally suffocating in space while waiting to find a planet with the relief of oxygen


----------



## Migraineur (Oct 1, 2019)

K. V. Bones said:


> Being bored after I die.



The thought of nothingness, like absolute nothingness _forever _is pants-shitting terrifying for me.  No beginning, no end. Just nothing that goes on and on and on.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Oct 1, 2019)

Back when I was a kid, my parents took all of us children to a nearby state park for an educational outing.  And boy did we get an education.  We pulled over and parked on the side of a wooded area.  All of us got out, we were clowning around and making tons of noises, typical kids picking on each other stuff.  We walked about a hundred feet from the car when we saw it.  A dog had come out of the woods.  It was growling and foaming at the mouth.  I've never heard anything like these growls, and I've heard a lot of dogs growl.  This was something that hit you right in the spine and turned your knees to water.  He was limping, emaciated, and missing huge chunks of fur.  It started towards us slow, still making that godawful sound.  My father, without breaking eye contact with the dog, softly told us to walk back to the car, calmly and quietly.  It followed us.  When we got to about twenty feet from the car, it charged us.  We all got in safe and not five seconds later it slammed into the car door on my mother's side.  We drove as quick as we could to a ranger station, they were shocked and immediately a couple of them went out.  They killed it.  Much later in life I asked my father what had happened.  The dog was someone's pet who had either been abandoned or run away.  From its condition the rangers figured it had been on its own for maybe six weeks, starving in the woods, and it came across something with rabies.

That's probably the closest I've ever come to stark terror.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 1, 2019)

A lot of very good examples in this thread, including the OP.
It's funny to think that the scariest thing for me were Skeletons when I was a little kid.

To provide something that has not been mentioned yet, I have always thought that cripples and exceptional individuals walk a very thin line between being hilarious and horrifying:







General Disarray said:


> Go to around 12:00 in this video and turn your sound up.
> This guy was just reviewing a flashlight in a cave.
> 
> 
> ...


That is terrifying. Could it be a hidden, motion activated speaker that someone placed there?

Edit:


Karl_der_Grosse said:


> Back when I was a kid, my parents took all of us children to a nearby state park for an educational outing.  And boy did we get an education.  We pulled over and parked on the side of a wooded area.  All of us got out, we were clowning around and making tons of noises, typical kids picking on each other stuff.  We walked about a hundred feet from the car when we saw it.  A dog had come out of the woods.  It was growling and foaming at the mouth.  I've never heard anything like these growls, and I've heard a lot of dogs growl.  This was something that hit you right in the spine and turned your knees to water.  He was limping, emaciated, and missing huge chunks of fur.  It started towards us slow, still making that godawful sound.  My father, without breaking eye contact with the dog, softly told us to walk back to the car, calmly and quietly.  It followed us.  When we got to about twenty feet from the car, it charged us.  We all got in safe and not five seconds later it slammed into the car door on my mother's side.  We drove as quick as we could to a ranger station, they were shocked and immediately a couple of them went out.  They killed it.  Much later in life I asked my father what had happened.  The dog was someone's pet who had either been abandoned or run away.  From its condition the rangers figured it had been on its own for maybe six weeks, starving in the woods, and it came across something with rabies.
> 
> That's probably the closest I've ever come to stark terror.


Damn. I can almost feel that one.


----------



## Neozeonian (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm a pretty badass mofo; I'm not afraid of spooks, skellies, cryptos, or death (please, ladies, keep your undergarments affixed, I haven't the time to satisfy you right now) but there's one thing that fills me with looming, near Lovecraftian dread....



Spoiler



America turning into Brazil or South Africa







It's more a fear for my children than myself but it's about the only thing that gives me chills


----------



## The Fair Lady (Oct 1, 2019)

Drowning, tornados, brain hemorrhages, cancer, pregnancy, getting stuck in a small/tight space, finding out that my family has been murdered or died in an accident.

Also this


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Oct 1, 2019)

Cancer.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 1, 2019)

Scariest thing I can think of? The knowledge that any one genuinely intelligent and well-adjusted person is always outnumbered by crazies, idiots and combinations thereof.  And the Flynn effect has apparently gone into reverse.


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 1, 2019)

When I was a kid I used to dream about drowning in black water so bodies of water at night creep me out. 

I think the scariest thing is being watched, the idea of someone or something staring through my window. Gives me the heebie-jeebies. That or being chased down a dark hallway. The thought of something just emerging out of the darkness at me at full speed spooks me.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 1, 2019)

Getting trapped in someplace like a cave tunnel or somewhere else with no way out and having no hope of rescue terrifies me. At least with stuff like drowning or getting shot, you eventually die after a relatively short amount of time.

Being stuck with no way out means you have to die a slow and painful death via starvation and dehydration. The absolute existential terror that must come with something like that is something I wouldn’t wish on anyone.


----------



## General Disarray (Oct 1, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> That is terrifying. Could it be a hidden, motion activated speaker that someone placed there?


He never had "scary" content before, but some folks think he wanted to spice things up a bit. I'm on the fence but probably because I want to be lol

A lot of people are talking about drowning and the ocean and I definitely relate; I feel the same way. But on the opposite end is dying by fire.  
If you haven't seen it, look up the Station Nightclub Fire. A cameraman there to document fire safety filmed the entire thing. You can see people burning, stacked in the entrance, and the screams of those trapped. I won't link it here though.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 1, 2019)

General Disarray said:


> If you haven't seen it, look up the Station Nightclub Fire. A cameraman there to document fire safety filmed the entire thing. You can see people burning, stacked in the entrance, and the screams of those trapped.* I won't link it here though.*


Bruh, it's _in the op under the spoiler._

Not that you're wrong. I couldn't chose between drowning and burning to death because I take it that both are extreamly painful ways to go. Look up the Doña Paz disaster. Can you imagine what you would do in a situation like that if you were stuck on that thing while it was burning? Ether stay on board and burn alive, or jump and be boiled to death in shark infested water in the pitch dark.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Oct 1, 2019)

When the rape dwarf finally escapes his wall prison. 

Eternal terror.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Oct 1, 2019)

I mostly fear losing my parents to old age, I really can't imagine life without them being there. Just one day, they won't be around and it freaks me out to think about it.

As for actual spoopy stuff, I am terrified of places which are super crowded during the day but ghost towns at night. Like shopping malls, schools etc. Just something eerie about it being so silent and dark after being super packed and bright. It doesn't help that my friend works as a security guard in a mall at night and tells me all kinds of stories about creepy things that have happened during his (or others) shifts.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 1, 2019)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> Back when I was a kid, my parents took all of us children to a nearby state park for an educational outing.  And boy did we get an education.  We pulled over and parked on the side of a wooded area.  All of us got out, we were clowning around and making tons of noises, typical kids picking on each other stuff.  We walked about a hundred feet from the car when we saw it.  A dog had come out of the woods.  It was growling and foaming at the mouth.  I've never heard anything like these growls, and I've heard a lot of dogs growl.  This was something that hit you right in the spine and turned your knees to water.  He was limping, emaciated, and missing huge chunks of fur.  It started towards us slow, still making that godawful sound.  My father, without breaking eye contact with the dog, softly told us to walk back to the car, calmly and quietly.  It followed us.  When we got to about twenty feet from the car, it charged us.  We all got in safe and not five seconds later it slammed into the car door on my mother's side.  We drove as quick as we could to a ranger station, they were shocked and immediately a couple of them went out.  They killed it.  Much later in life I asked my father what had happened.  The dog was someone's pet who had either been abandoned or run away.  From its condition the rangers figured it had been on its own for maybe six weeks, starving in the woods, and it came across something with rabies.
> 
> That's probably the closest I've ever come to stark terror.



Damn, that's scary. You've brought up another thing that terrifies me, Rabies.


----------



## Gender Affirming Surgery (Oct 1, 2019)

GeneralFriendliness said:


> An unwanted close encounter with a Lightning Elemental.
> View attachment 954928
> Yes, they're real. Look up the poorly-named Ball Lightning, plebs.


I saw one of those on the wing of a plane. 

One time the plane I was on “lost an engine,” according to the terminally-bored sounding pilot, subsequently hit a lot of turbulence (people were screaming), then free-fell of a bit (drop-of-the-rollercoaster sensation), before getting its shit together. I was on a heavy religious kick at the time so I mostly felt chipper to see my next life.

Really, the whole concept of reincarnation, for me. Imagine your ten thousandth time being a baby, totally vulnerable, in the care of people statistically likely to be assholes, with the emotional knowledge of “this is gonna suck” but lacking the brain development to conceptualize it.

Total paralysis. Locked-in syndrome. Being old and disabled. Powerlessness in the hands of others is not my bag.


----------



## Gender Affirming Surgery (Oct 1, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Station Fire gives me chills. Not being burned to death—if you’re stuck in a fire and there’s no hope, suck the smoke and suffocate, it’ll suck less—but being trampled to death. Actually, can I change my answer? One of my very first fears was being trampled to death, and I won’t go into small spaces with a lot of people for that very reason.


----------



## Muttnik (Oct 1, 2019)

When I was around 5 years old, me and my then-infant sibling were almost kidnapped. 

My dad, who bless him was kind of an idiot in his early parenting years, forgot something in the mall and left me and my sibling in the car to wait for him. Car was locked and not running and it was the middle of the day but I remember this strange dirty guy knocking on our windows and trying to bribe me into unlocking the door. He had a blankie and some toys and was putting on this creepy shrill cheery clown voice in an attempt to lure me. I remember being a little shit and repeatedly shaking my head at him while pointing to the lock and telling him to fuck off but in truth, I was ready to piss my pants. He looked like he was ready to break the windows. 

I don't remember how it ended. Either he ran off or my dad arrived in time to scare him away. My sibling was only six months old at the time and slept through the whole thing. But I've always been wary of Stranger Danger ever since.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 3, 2019)

there is a cool documentary where filmmakers reenact sleep paralysis night terrors. it's pretty good, but this is the absolute spookiest part




really glad my brain isn't broken/haunted when I try and sleep


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 3, 2019)

FakeishNamedicoot said:


> The ocean itself is cool as shit. But the things it does when it's pissed off cause me distress. Tsunamis, whirlpools (but like saltstraumen sized), and fucking water spouts.



I’m pretty interested in the ocean but the depth of it terrifies me as an idea.


----------



## murgatroid (Oct 3, 2019)

I didn't think it was possible for a film to do this, but the dutch film Spoorloos (The Vanishing), 1988 literally disturbed me for months when I would recurringly think about it every so often.

I'll throw this out here too, found it kind of creepy while coming across it. One of the earliest UFO sightings:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1561_celestial_phenomenon_over_Nuremberg


----------



## Recoil (Oct 3, 2019)

a 3 foot pile of cocaine in a project apartment


----------



## Grand Omega (Oct 3, 2019)

Torture via a spotlight being shone at eyes with eyelids that are forcefully pried open, slowly leading to blindness. Then there's locked in syndrome, where perhaps insanity may be the only path to freedom. However, reality would prove itself inescapable, as medical personnel would catch on and administer a hefty depot shot of invega, leaving you as a soulless husk forever.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Oct 4, 2019)

Agree with this post if you have fears you don't want to share. I'm not going to give away my glowing red weak-points.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 4, 2019)

once i had a dream where shadman drew chris chan unclit vore and it has haunted me to this day

also being buried alive seems pretty scary


----------



## skellig58 (Oct 5, 2019)

During my STNA/nursing student days. Having to bathe a morbidly obese man, and turning him over only to see an avalanche of maggots fall from his necrotic asshole. Don't see how someone could use that against me... Like, bitch I seen some shit at Shady Acres Retirement Home, decomposing corpses, fighting giant ass bugs and rats (with a shovel) breaking up old dementia ridden fights (not with a shovel, but  I had to deal with ripped out colostomy and piss bags).., some gross shit happens at these places.

Edit for the bazillonth time: Thanks for the ratings guys No, I mean it! Some horror stories are visceral and gross!


----------



## queerape (Oct 5, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> During my STNA/nursing student days. Having to bathe a morbidly obese man, and turning him over only to see an avalanche of maggots fall from his necrotic asshole.


There was that one black lady on my 600 lb life named Lisa something who had that happen. She always argued with Dr Now and quit. Apparently she's dead now which wouldn't surprise me


----------



## exhausted (Oct 5, 2019)

most of my fears are realistic ones: car accidents, family dying, 

but i'm a bad insomniac, and sometimes when i dont sleep for a while ill get this sense of dread wash over me, and it feels like if i sleep then i'll die.
i have a feeling i actually will die in my sleep eventually


----------



## skellig58 (Oct 5, 2019)

exhausted said:


> most of my fears are realistic ones: car accidents, family dying,
> 
> but i'm a bad insomniac, and sometimes when i dont sleep for a while ill get this sense of dread wash over me, and it feels like if i sleep then i'll die.
> i have a feeling i actually will die in my sleep eventually


I get that overwhelming feeling of dread too: Like something bad is just around the corner and you can't stop it. Lots of insomniacs and those with an acute anxiety disorder feel this. Been there, my friend. Am there, so you have nothing but sympathy from me.

Now back to the scary/gross stuff!


----------



## Muttnik (Oct 5, 2019)

exhausted said:


> but i'm a bad insomniac, and sometimes when i dont sleep for a while ill get this sense of dread wash over me, and it feels like if i sleep then i'll die.
> i have a feeling i actually will die in my sleep eventually



I actually suffer from the same thing. I've had times where I'd go days without sleeping/getting only a few hours and I'd start feeling really creeped out for no particular reason. It's really strange and I'd mostly chalk it up to paranoia from not letting my mind rest.

Good luck with your insomnia, dude. Find the method that best helps relax you. Hot showers at night work decently for me.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

This one sounds kind of silly, but if you ever wanted to freak me the fuck out, get me somewhere where I'll be off-guard enough to fall asleep and wake me up by putting an octopus on my face. 

Thank goodness I never hung out with the Jackass boys.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 5, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> This one sounds kind of silly, but if you ever wanted to freak me the fuck out, get me somewhere where I'll be off-guard enough to fall asleep and wake me up by putting an octopus on my face.
> 
> Thank goodness I never hung out with the Jackass boys.





Spoiler: WAKEY WAKEY


----------



## Titty Figurine (Oct 5, 2019)

Fucking quarries and particularly quarry lakes. Heights are fine, deep lakes are fine, but the sheer walls and cold water give me a big spook. 

Some kids died at some point jumping into one and it must have been on the news a lot because my grandma used to put the fear of god in me as a little kid about staying away from quarries and mines. As an adult it just kind of soaked in deeper, thinking about treading water above all the submerged machinery without being able to find any holds on the sheer walls. Just slowly cramping and getting exhausted like a Sim in a pool. I don't like looking at them. The ocean is big but quarries scare me more. 

Other than that the whole Gwinnett Place death really weirded me out for a while. Decomposing bodies are just an unpleasant natural occurance but the fact that it was unnoticed for so long in a place that's supposed to be full of life and activity is a melancholic kind of morbid. Didn't help that even though I got obsessed with the actual details my mental image of the whole thing was initially a rotting woman wrapped in a blanket sitting in the shadows at a dark food court table and _FUCK _that.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Oct 5, 2019)

For me it's a couple of things.  Mainly heights.  I'm absolutely terrified of heights.  I can't even ride a ski lift because it's too high off the ground. It's a full-blown phobia for me, my mind and heart are racing, I break out in a cold sweat and completely freeze and can't move.  Also, the idea of becoming a quadriplegic and not having control of my body.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 5, 2019)

1)  Stuff coming at me in the woods 
I was hunting once and something run at me through the grass. It turned back at the last moment. Where I live bores are very common and they can gore you if they want. 

2) Open water, being alone swimming in the ocean 

3) shit involving child abuse 
Deep web stuff, that one Sargon video on that girl who was a child sex slave, ect


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm alright with most gore and bodily functions (there were a couple of doctors in my family so I grew up hearing gross stories from the operating theatre at the dinner table), but pregnancy really scares me. I can't understand anyone ever wanting or trying to go through that, though I'm happy for my friends who did. I like kids fine, it's just the idea of having another person growing and living inside me, and then having to go through labour, that terrifies me. 
The book and TV show Bodies by Jed Mercurio scared the absolute piss out of me: it's about an incompetent obstetric surgeon and his colleagues' attempts to save patients from him while dealing with bureaucracy and hospital management. It's not really supposed to be scary, it's a hospital drama and satire of the healthcare system, but it really got me.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Oct 6, 2019)

I just posted this link in another thread to which it was pertinent:



			The paradox of longer sperm telomeres in older men’s testes: a birth-cohort effect caused by transgenerational telomere erosion in the female germline
		


It's worth reading because it is short and its implications terrifying!


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 6, 2019)

Someone farted in the elevator at work and it smelled like they'd been eating nothing but hard boiled eggs and Taco Bell for weeks. My eyes watered. My nose ran. I legitimately thought it might be the end for The Shadow.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 6, 2019)

Gender Affirming Surgery said:


> The Station Fire gives me chills. Not being burned to death—if you’re stuck in a fire and there’s no hope, suck the smoke and suffocate, it’ll suck less—but being trampled to death. Actually, can I change my answer? One of my very first fears was being trampled to death, and I won’t go into small spaces with a lot of people for that very reason.



One survivor lived because he got buried underneath bodies and didn't get hurt by the fire. I can't even imagine what it was like to be stuck underneath something like that.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 6, 2019)

Here’s some historical methods of torture that freak me out:


Spoiler











The first one is the rat torture that was used in Europe during the Renaissance. Sometimes, this torture involved hot coals underneath you while rats would eat your innards. Another variation of this was using hungry rats to eat your face.

The second picture is quartering, which was usually used for treason. A famous person that got this treatment was Guy Faux after the failed Gunpowder Plot. This torture involves hanging a person to cause asphyxiation, but not death. Afterwards, the victim is hoisted up on a ladder while an executioner slowly cuts off parts of your body and throws them into a fire. Common things that were cut off were genitals, breasts, ears, etc. After that, your limbs were cut off and sometimes the person would still be conscious during that process. A common way to cut the limbs would be having horses gallop in four different directions until the limbs pulled away from the sockets.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Oct 6, 2019)

Underestimated Nutria said:


> I just posted this link in another thread to which it was pertinent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm inferring from this that women who have children later in life are passing on shorter telomeres. Also the ideal breeding pair is an old man in good health and a young woman.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Oct 6, 2019)

teriyakiburns said:


> I'm inferring from this that women who have children later in life are passing on shorter telomeres. Also the ideal breeding pair is an old man in good health and a young woman.


Older men have other things wrong with their spermatozoa, like higher mutational load, and those longer telomeres are still (probably) shorter than they were in that old man's youth, though longer than those of contemporareous young men.  As it states, no one has actually done a long term study on the subject.  But if this hypothesis is correct, it seems that our species was not long term built to have older parents and may in the end go extinct for it.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Oct 6, 2019)

Underestimated Nutria said:


> Older men have other things wrong with their spermatozoa, like higher mutational load, and those longer telomeres are still (probably) shorter than they were in that old man's youth.  But if this hypothesis is correct, it seems that our species was not long term built to have older parents and may in the end go extinct for it.


Welp. It was a good run, folks.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 6, 2019)

It's a small sample size, but old man sperm produced Chris-chan and Jonathan Yaniv, that's reason enough for codgers to wear johnny bags.


----------



## Gender Affirming Surgery (Oct 6, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> One survivor lived because he got buried underneath bodies and didn't get hurt by the fire. I can't even imagine what it was like to be stuck underneath something like that.


Imagine the smell.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 6, 2019)

Fatal Familial Insomnia


----------



## Gender Affirming Surgery (Oct 6, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> Here’s some historical methods of torture that freak me out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The Catherine Wheel.

There’s an enormous spoked wheel. Your limbs are threaded through the spokes. The torturer turns the winch.

Your bones break. There is no way to avoid this.

You die from shock, or fat embolism, or, if you’re unlucky enough to be hardy, from exposure or dehydration—but the whole time, your limbs are being rent asunder.

E: Bone pain is the worst there is.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 6, 2019)

Gender Affirming Surgery said:


> Imagine the smell.



I heard it smells like chicken. But it would smell so bad, and it had to be terrifying.


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 6, 2019)

For me, emptiness and odd sounds are fucking horrifying.

When I was a kid I used to have nightmares about being stuck in weird abandoned places like a weird cave system in a swamp or a weird forest in the middle of the night all alone while _something _in the distance kept making bizarre whooping and hollering noises. To this very day I still can’t sleep well if I don’t have a tv or something on for me to focus on, because if it don’t I’ll hear every single fucking sound around me, and despite being a grown ass adult I instinctually get freaked out and try to figure out what it could be.

I guess I’m just afraid that something could be watching me or stalking me while I have no way to defend myself. Like I’m scared of being prey to something.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 6, 2019)

Getting a head injury/brain damage that gives you a change in your personality is a terrifying thought.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 6, 2019)

Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva (FOP)
A connective tissue disease that makes your body heal damaged soft tissue with bone. Slowly over time you lose more and more mobility as your body _turns into bone_ and you eventualy become a living statue. No surgeries can be done to remove bone growths or otherwise because that results in the scars healing with more bone. When discovered, the unlucky sufferer has to decide what position they want to be in for the rest of their lives.

Also, check out that usual onset age. *Before 10 years old.*


----------



## Cantercoin (Oct 8, 2019)

For me the most terrifying thing is that no matter how much effort or time you put into something, you'll never be good because of some sort of permanent skill cap you'll never get over


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 8, 2019)

Buried alive, burned alive, the depths and emptiness of the ocean, drowning, heights (falling), being watched/followed, becoming a vegetable and not being put out of your misery, dying.


----------



## Human Flesh (Oct 9, 2019)

Not dying


----------



## Spl00gies (Oct 9, 2019)

Anything flesh-eating tbh


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Oct 11, 2019)

Grand Omega said:


> Torture via a spotlight being shone at eyes with eyelids that are forcefully pried open, slowly leading to blindness.


That's called abacination, or at least it's similar. They used to do it in the Middle Ages with metal plates heated up until they glowed instead of a spotlight.


----------



## Psyduck (Oct 11, 2019)

When i was a wee lil prick, i used to help out at the farm picking up oranges and other stuff with the workers, after a particularly rough ass day, everyone gathered back home to have dinner together.

Everything was going on as it always had, we'd turn on the tv, put on the news, and just shoot the shit while we waited for grandma's cooking.

Around half an hour later, the table was set, and we all took our seats except one of the workers, who excused himself for a bathroom break. We couldn't start our meal without having everyone at the table, so we just waited for him to come back.

Almost half an hour had passed, and my guy hadn't left the restroom, it was pretty quiet, even. So i get up, being the adorable little kiddo who gets to run the small time errands, and head to the door to see what's up.

Knocked twice on the door, and nothing, no answers. Knocked one more time and called out my guy's name, expecting to get shat on for interrupting what seemed like a nice shit.

Instead, i could barely make out a sound similar to a moan, and the flags went up. After going to grandpa for help, we headed back to the door with a kitchen knife to unlock it, somehow, i wasn't even worried, let alone scared. All i could think about was how this was just an issue that'd be dealt with quick, and then we'd all go back to the table and eat dinner.

Grandpa finally unlocked the door, and opened it...

The worker was standing facing directly at us, he was horrifyingly pale, bloodshot eyes, and his body was shaking. He looked like he had been trying to move, but could not.

"I feel... Bad..." He kept repeating in this sobbing like way, kind of like a moan, but we could hear his voice breaking.

Everyone else rushed the man to the hospital, but grandma and i stayed home, just waiting. Eventually, it got way too late that i fell asleep.

The next day, i learned the guy unfortunately didn't make it... His blood pressure had shot up way too high, and when we found him, he was mid-stroking.

It's not like i was deeply traumatized by this or anything, but to this day, i still hesitate a bit before opening the restroom's door late hours into the night.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 11, 2019)

My great uncle was a cardiologist and absolutely forbade anyone in the family from locking the door when they went to the bathroom for exactly this reason. The strain of taking a shit makes the shithouse the #1 place to have strokes, aneurysms and other cardiac events requiring immediate attention. The delay in prying the door open can be fatal, as that guy found to his cost.


----------



## Psyduck (Oct 11, 2019)

Spunt said:


> My great uncle was a cardiologist and absolutely forbade anyone in the family from locking the door when they went to the bathroom for exactly this reason. The strain of taking a shit makes the shithouse the #1 place to have strokes, aneurysms and other cardiac events requiring immediate attention. The delay in prying the door open can be fatal, as that guy found to his cost.


Ive been thinking back to that night more since i typed that, it feels even more disturbing now. What a horrible way to go...


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm afraid to check back side of my couch


Spoiler: 1









Spoiler: 2








Spoiler: 3








Spoiler: 4








Spoiler: 5


----------

